# Sanderson/Dryden Texas



## Deerslayer243 (Nov 10, 2009)

Ok, Guys, I need some thoughts from yall! I have an opportunity to buy into 110 acre land parcel located in between Sanderson and Dryden. I would be a third owner. The guy that is selling this says that there is Mule Deer, White Tail and abundance of other wild life. I hunted in Comstock last weekend which is only 1 hour from where this is. Has any body ever hunted out there or have a place out there. I just want to make sure I am making the right decision about buying it. The parcel is located in Black Tail Ranch, I tried looking up some info about it and got nothing. I guess my questions would be,

1) Hows the hunting
2) How many white tail vs mule deer are there? 
3) If you feed and water will they come?
4) Has anyone heard of the Black Tail Ranch?

Any advice or thoughts is greatly appreciated! Thanks


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*Langtry*

I hunt pretty close to there right outside langtry, we have plenty of WT's but no mule deer but have heard a lot of the local hunters talking about hunting them in Sanderson. We have the WT's, plenty of blue quail, foxes and a few javelina and more *&^% ***** than I have ever seen.... they reek havoic on all our feeders!!!!


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

A lot of ranches have been subdivided into ranchets in that area, 110 acres isn't much there and if 110 acres is for sale it is probably surrounded by little ranches, with everyone trying to get thier deer. TPWD recomends taking one deer per every 2,000 acres in that area, ( mule deer) Might be a nice place to go camp out though.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I have hunted in Brewster Co. South of Sanderson for over 25 years. Turn South off Hwy 90 five miles East of Sanderson. We only have mule deer, no whitetail at all. We have a section and it seems like a small area to hunts mulies, I personally wouldn't want to try and hunt a smaller place. We don't hunt out of stands, we have a high rack truck. I am not sure about the "abundance of other wild life" as there are are no hogs to speak of and considering the dry climate, there isn't a lot of other stuff out there. The blue quail hunting can be great at times though. From time to time we will see a fox or bobcat, but less often than you would anywhere else around Central and East Tx. We have a water trough on our place and we do not feed. We generally only go out there to hunt during the short season. Shoot me a PM if you want to discuss further.


----------



## BrianJ28 (Apr 22, 2008)

I've done some hunting between Dryden and Sanderson and saw a couple of mule deer (does) and also saw a couple of whitetail. If you want a small place to call your own, I say go for it. Keep in mind that the land out there is relatively bare and you could probably stand on one side of your property and see the other if you were on a ridge. I didn't look to see where you'd be coming from but that is one heck of a good drive. lol


----------



## BrianJ28 (Apr 22, 2008)

As for the game, i saw whitetail, mulies, javelina and more blue quail than you could shoot. I also saw a mountain lion, a few coyotes and a ring tail that was more like a camp pet. That ring tail would eat vienna sausages out of my hand. Looking back, not the brightest idea I ever had but I thought it was neat at the time.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Visit westerntexasland.com for comprable land and deals in that part of the state.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

My advice would be if you're buying this to be a productive hunting spot, you will probably be very disappointed as the deer coming thru the 110 acres is gonna be scarce i would think. Now if it's just something you wanna invest in and the deer is just a bonus, go for it, be nice to have your own little piece of West Tx.


----------



## texasbagman (Oct 1, 2007)

North of 90 you will see some Whitetails plus Mulies. Land out there is like a moonscape and only made worse this year by the drought. Average rainfall out ther is about 12" a year, but they only got about 5" last year.

110 acres is nothing out there. You will be able to see across your property. You will have to corn to draw what deer there are in, but everyone else already is as well. If it is cheap go for it. It is great camping and shooting land. Just don't expect much.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

We have a place north of 90 off Dyer road (10miles east of Dryden). Our place in on Downey Draw, so we get a a good bit of vegetation and trees. 95% whitetail, we're low fenced and feed corn half the year. More deer than there should be, several mature bucks in the 130s and maybe one or two each year bigger (on 8,000 acres). Not like south texas scores. Jav, blue quail, occasional Elk, yotes, and a few muleys. If you're near the taller hills, you'll have more muleys.

Its open country is you're not near a draw or dry creek, vegetation is sparse. Use Google Earth.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Whatever you do make sure that you have deeded access to your property.

Good luck!

TH


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

HydraSports said:


> I have hunted in Brewster Co. South of Sanderson for over 25 years. Turn South off Hwy 90 five miles East of Sanderson. We only have mule deer, no whitetail at all. We have a section and it seems like a small area to hunts mulies, I personally wouldn't want to try and hunt a smaller place. We don't hunt out of stands, we have a high rack truck. I am not sure about the "abundance of other wild life" as there are are no hogs to speak of and considering the dry climate, there isn't a lot of other stuff out there. The blue quail hunting can be great at times though. From time to time we will see a fox or bobcat, but less often than you would anywhere else around Central and East Tx. We have a water trough on our place and we do not feed. We generally only go out there to hunt during the short season. Shoot me a PM if you want to discuss further.


 I used to take the same turnoff back in the 90's I sure miss the Rock Ravine(36000 acres) 14 miles south of 90..almost to the rio grande


----------



## diamondback72 (Aug 10, 2011)

110 will get small out there the first weekend, if not day, your on it. Have hunted out there, but only on large acreage ranches. For the money you may spend, just put it towards a large lease with just a few, 10 or less, guns. One deer for every 2000 ac is extreme, but one buck per 500-1000 ac is the norm on a good ranch. You wont be able to put more than one stand. I wouldnt even consider it if it was me. Not tryn to be neg, but its just the truth. VERY SMALL for west Texas. Avoid it. And there is an abundance of game out there, but with 110 ac, you may only see a **** an entire weekend. Thats why top drive 4x4's are so common out there. You hafta cover alot of ground to see game. Sounds really good at first, but its just a pipe dream to believe that 110 ac is anything but a good camping spot a cpl times a year. There are so many leases available for all budgets out there. Go that route. Just one more thought, we hunted 36,000 ac one week out there & after 3 days I couldnt believe we covered the entire ranch and it started feeling more like 2500 ac.


----------



## Deerslayer243 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Thanks Guys!*

I just wanted to thank everyone that responded to my post. I have made the decision not to purchase the property. Yall gave me alot of good feed back. Thanks again!:brew2:


----------



## cbump (May 2, 2011)

I know this is a zombie thread but wondering if anyone knows how the quail numbers are this year? I have access to a ton of land west of Sanderson about 10 miles and wondering if it is worth the 8 hours trip to take my vizsla down there. It's his first year. 
Thanks


----------



## mactx812 (Aug 1, 2011)

I have hunted a 25k ranch between Sanderson and Marathon for the pass five years. We only harvest Mule deer never seen a Whitetail.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

For the money you will spend on this place, you can buy a stack of hunts on quality ranches.

Your chances of killing a big buck on those little tracts are slim.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

It will seem like 1 acre in no time with maybe one deer on it. I hunted a 35k acre lease in Bakersfield with a 50/50 ratio mule to whitetail and didnt always see deer


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*quail*



cbump said:


> I know this is a zombie thread but wondering if anyone knows how the quail numbers are this year? I have access to a ton of land west of Sanderson about 10 miles and wondering if it is worth the 8 hours trip to take my vizsla down there. It's his first year.
> Thanks


Our quail are strange one weekend we will be loaded up with them and the next we can't buy a single covey, there doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to them. Go it will be fun regardless!


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

cbump said:


> I know this is a zombie thread but wondering if anyone knows how the quail numbers are this year? I have access to a ton of land west of Sanderson about 10 miles and wondering if it is worth the 8 hours trip to take my vizsla down there. It's his first year.
> Thanks


 I wouldn't use a young dog int that country. The combination of thorns and running blue Quail could ruin even a well trained dog.

Some areas had good numbers and others not when we scouted a couple of weeks ago. Many areas haven't recovered from the drought although things were comparatively green. It looked like the rains were spotty and if you found where there had been more showers then there would be quail.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*good points*



davidb said:


> I wouldn't use a young dog int that country. The combination of thorns and running blue Quail could ruin even a well trained dog.
> 
> Some areas had good numbers and others not when we scouted a couple of weeks ago. Many areas haven't recovered from the drought although things were comparatively green. It looked like the rains were spotty and if you found where there had been more showers then there would be quail.


you made to very good points... my poor lab gets attacked by the jumping cactus (spider cactus) everytime we go it doesn't slow her down but I am constantly removing the stuff from her.

We are on the pecos so that probably saves our quail population.

I always heard blue quail can run a dog to death but I don't know if that's true or not but I do know they put a hurting on this fat boy! lol


----------

